# Easiest way to get a bank in Spain - no fixed address yet



## NewtoMadrid (Nov 22, 2021)

Hi! I am moving to Madrid from the UK. I have a job starting on the 1st December but I don't have a fixed address yet (I am planning on staying in an AirBnb for a few weeks while I look at places to rent and find the right place to live). 

But I am now experiencing a problem - my job have said I can't sign my contract unless I have a local (Spanish IBAN) bank account, and they won't backdate my pay so unless I can get a bank account set up my 1st December I am going to lose out on some of my salary. Unfortunately it seems that most (all?) banks in Spain require proof of address to set up their normal bank accounts, so I'm a bit stuck! I'm flying out to Madrid tomorrow (23rd November) to try and get this sorted in time for signing the contract on 1st December - there's a few things I'm planning on trying, I would be grateful for any advice on whether these would work / if there's other things that I should try which I haven't thought of yet:

1. Try to get an account with Bunq or OpenBank without proof of address - some people have said you can do this just with a Spanish phone number, without needing proof of address. Does anyone know if this is true? I don't have a Spanish phone number yet so I haven't been able to go through their application process (I tried to get one from the UK but I failed) but I will get one as soon as I land tomorrow. Does anyone know if you still need proof of address for these banks? If you do I won't rush to get a phone number so much!

2. Try to get a non-residents bank account without a certificate of non-residence. Some places have said that certain banks offer non-residents account even without certificates of non-residence, does anyone know if this is true and which banks are best to try (apparently a certificate of non-residence takes a week to arrive and that is pushing it in terms of the dates for signing my contract)? I have been recommended Banco Sabadell so I will try that (I've tried emailing them but they haven't been much help, so I will try just turning up in person and trying to open an account). If anyone else can suggest some other banks to try that would be really helpful.

Thank you! (I do have a Revolut account but unfortunately my work is insisting on a local account - I know this is illegal and I have told them that, but they won't budge, and I don't feel like I have the negotiating power to make them change their position).


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

NewtoMadrid said:


> Hi! I am moving to Madrid from the UK. I have a job starting on the 1st December but I don't have a fixed address yet (I am planning on staying in an AirBnb for a few weeks while I look at places to rent and find the right place to live).
> 
> But I am now experiencing a problem - my job have said I can't sign my contract unless I have a local (Spanish IBAN) bank account, and they won't backdate my pay so unless I can get a bank account set up my 1st December I am going to lose out on some of my salary. Unfortunately it seems that most (all?) banks in Spain require proof of address to set up their normal bank accounts, so I'm a bit stuck! I'm flying out to Madrid tomorrow (23rd November) to try and get this sorted in time for signing the contract on 1st December - there's a few things I'm planning on trying, I would be grateful for any advice on whether these would work / if there's other things that I should try which I haven't thought of yet:
> 
> ...


Open a non resident account using your Uk address, you only need your passport and NI number (for tax ID) But check some of the large banks websites to ensure you have the info you need.
Once you have an address then you can convert it to a residence one (once you have residency)..

Wouldn't ever bother using email here most firms wont reply. Whatspp is the preferred way.


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

What about an N26 account. They give you a spanish Iban with it.You would need a spanish address for them to send the card to, so an airbnb would be fine.


----------



## NewtoMadrid (Nov 22, 2021)

Unfortunately n26 is now only allowing people to join who live in Austria or Germany (Open a bank account – Sign up) - I think it is possible to join a waiting list if you live in another EU country but every time I try and join the waiting list I get taken to that page which isn't very helpful! Thanks for your advice though, that would have been a great option if it was still available.


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

NewtoMadrid said:


> Hi! I am moving to Madrid from the UK. I have a job starting on the 1st December but I don't have a fixed address yet (I am planning on staying in an AirBnb for a few weeks while I look at places to rent and find the right place to live).
> 
> But I am now experiencing a problem - my job have said I can't sign my contract unless I have a local (Spanish IBAN) bank account, and they won't backdate my pay so unless I can get a bank account set up my 1st December I am going to lose out on some of my salary. Unfortunately it seems that most (all?) banks in Spain require proof of address to set up their normal bank accounts, so I'm a bit stuck! I'm flying out to Madrid tomorrow (23rd November) to try and get this sorted in time for signing the contract on 1st December - there's a few things I'm planning on trying, I would be grateful for any advice on whether these would work / if there's other things that I should try which I haven't thought of yet:
> 
> ...


It's easier to open an online account with "Wise"

www.wise.com 

You get an EU account number and there are no charges. You can pay by direct debit and get a debit card. 

Steve


----------



## NewtoMadrid (Nov 22, 2021)

tebo53 said:


> It's easier to open an online account with "Wise"
> 
> www.wise.com
> 
> ...



I opened a Wise account but it has a Belgian IBAN and my work are insisting on a Spanish IBAN (I told them this is illegal but they won't budge - I will try and get them to change their process for the next person joining but I don't think it will work in time for me starting!)


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wise dont give you a spanish iban though. What about this bank-





Basic Payment Account | Openbank | Online Bank of Santander Group


Account for legal residents in the EU without a fixed address, asylum seekers, and people without a residence permit whose expulsion is impossible.




www.openbank.es




.
"Open Bank is an online bank from Santander and they offer an account called a Basic Payment Account. Their website can be switched to English and the account can be applied for over the telephone, or at their branch in Madrid.The Basic Payment Account is aimed at EU residents, so you don’t need a NIE to open this account.The account can be closed at any time without charge, so this is a really good way of getting a bank account set up in Spain, with a Spanish IBAN, before arriving in Spain, and without having a NIE."
Oops just noticed you mentioned them in your original post...though it does confirm that you dont need a fixed address.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Mark427 said:


> Wise dont give you a spanish iban though. What about this bank-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also the OP is not an EU resident. (UK) 

Just do a Non res account when you get here, it will be setup in 20mins face to face in the bank, you will have to return to collect the card and you can use a British address.
Then get accommodation sorted start work, get residency and swap the account to a residents one.. Simple even I managed to do it...


----------



## NewtoMadrid (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you for your advice everyone! I think I will try OpenBank's basic account (I have a visa for Spain so they might accept I am resident of Spain with no fixed address??) since that one seems to be cheaper than the non-resident accounts, and if that doesn't work I'll get a non resident account. I have a week to sort it so should be fine - it was a struggle to get anything sorted from the UK but it sounds like it will be easier once I'm out there and can visit the branches in person


----------



## Mark427 (Dec 22, 2020)

Barriej said:


> Also the OP is not an EU resident. (UK)
> 
> Just do a Non res account when you get here, it will be setup in 20mins face to face in the bank, you will have to return to collect the card and you can use a British address.
> Then get accommodation sorted start work, get residency and swap the account to a residents one.. Simple even I managed to do it...


Surely though as the OP has a job lined up already in Spain then they must have a residency work visa, so would qualify as an EU resident under it.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

NewtoMadrid said:


> Thank you for your advice everyone! I think I will try OpenBank's basic account (I have a visa for Spain so they might accept I am resident of Spain with no fixed address??) since that one seems to be cheaper than the non-resident accounts, and if that doesn't work I'll get a non resident account. I have a week to sort it so should be fine - it was a struggle to get anything sorted from the UK but it sounds like it will be easier once I'm out there and can visit the branches in person


If you are having your wages paid to the account and spending 99% of all accounts here are free. You just have to comply with the T&C's.

My Santander One Plus account is €25.00 a month but I transfer over my private pension and then move it back and forth between my and my wife's account, have a couple of DDR's (mobile, water etc) and use the card at least 10 times a month and its FREE.




Mark427 said:


> Surely though as the OP has a job lined up already in Spain then they must have a residency work visa, so would qualify as an EU resident under it.


The visa allows you to come here and work, the OP will still have to apply for the TIE and that is what determines residency. They will have 30 days from arrival to start the application, if they don't bother then the visa becomes void...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mark427 said:


> Surely though as the OP has a job lined up already in Spain then they must have a residency work visa, so would qualify as an EU resident under it.


They won't qualify as a resident until the TIE has been applied for & issued. A NIE will be issued at that time. 

The visa is simply an entry document.


----------



## NewtoMadrid (Nov 22, 2021)

*** Update ****
Thanks everyone for your advice - thought I'd update this now that I am in Spain and have an account in case anyone else in a similar position comes across the post and wants advice. In the end I got an account from Santander, there's no maintenance charge and they only needed my passport and work contract to give me the account (the process was much simpler than I thought it would be from their website, took 30 minutes in person, because I don't have a permanent address yet I will pick my card up from the bank in a week, everything else is sorted already). More detail on other things I tried:


Openbank: once I had a Spanish phone number I was able to go through their set up process, but they wouldn't accept my documentation (not sure whether just a flaw in the app / not good enough quality photos / because I only have a paper copy of by NIE number and don't have a TIE card yet - I tried a couple of times but eventually gave up).
BBVA: I went into BBVA in person because they seemed to have some good options online, but they said that because I only had a passport and paper copy of NIE my only option was to open a passport account, and to open that you had to sign up for health insurance (45 euros a month) for an entire year, there was no option to cancel the health and insurance and switch to a different account once I have my TIE - I thought that was ridiculously expensive so I didn't go with that.

- Sabadell: they wouldn't see me without an appointment, but from the emails it seemed like it would have been possible to get an account from there for between 15 and 45 euros a quarter with the paperwork I had (passport, paper NIE, job contract). The earliest appointment they had was after I already wanted to give my bank details to my job so I tried some other options first, but this was my back up option and I think it probably would have worked out.

In general it was much easier sorting it out in person than online (even though my Spanish isn't very good yet), so I would definitely recommend just turning up to banks and asking for accounts, but shop around a bit if your first offer is very expensive. Not speaking fluent Spanish made things a little bit harder, so if you can bring a friend who does speak fluent Spanish that's probably helpful!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

NewtoMadrid said:


> BBVA: I went into BBVA in person because they seemed to have some good options online, but they said that because I only had a passport and paper copy of NIE my only option was to open a passport account, and to open that you had to sign up for health insurance (45 euros a month) for an entire year, there was no option to cancel the health and insurance and switch to a different account once I have my TIE - I thought that was ridiculously expensive so I didn't go with that.


The NIE certificate is always paper - no other format. HOWEVER, it is also printed on your health card, your driving licence and your TIE (to name but a few)


----------

